# Battery issues



## Allgucci (May 23, 2021)

I have a 2010 135i m sport. I just replaced the battery. The car wont start all I hear is like maybe the fuel pump or water pump engaging and nothing else. Everything lights up the battery is fully charged. I should add that the leads under the hood have no power and in the trunk where the bigger + side attaches to the body of the car reads only 11.4 volts, when directly testing the battery it reads 12.2 volts. Does anyone what the issue may be?


----------



## Allgucci (May 23, 2021)

Problem solved! My car had been involved in a minor fender bender the air bag had been deployed. Well I guess as a safety feature the positive cable lead breaks apart during an accident. I didnt know this until I took off the positive cable and dissembled the little red box and at that moment I noticed that the connection was broken. I cleaned both sides with a wire brush and compressed both sides together and reatteched the + lead to the battery and it fired right up!


----------

